# Feedback on my weight gain



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

Nice forum by the way. I'm new so "hi" to everyone.

I have been training for just under two years, and i was extremely slim. I'm 6'2 and weighed 10st. Now i weigh 15st, and have very little body fat, and i have grown substantially all over. My weight gaining has been very up and down, and i quite often experience growth spurts. I generally gain weight well, just in fits and starts.

Do you guys think that is a fair rate of gain? I'm always trying to improve my workout etc, so i just wanted some confirmation that i'm heading in the right direction.

Many thanks,

Dan


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate thats 5stone in two years. fuuuuuuucccccck, did you take gear


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

5 stone in 2 years with little BF gain - yes I'd certainly that's the right direction!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

That's awesome.

Any before and after photos?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Good work!

My guess is weight gain will slow or fat will increase 15 stone aka 210lb is a healthy weight for your height the 10 stone aka 140lb was not thus the body was more than willing to gain that weight up until this point.

At this point i say look at the mirror more than the scales.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well I put on from 10 st 6 to 11.and 3 qautres nearly 11.2  IN 6 WEEKS but whats scary i had two crap days for eating and i went down to 10st.9...whats that all about...I just been sticking to high protein diet and stuff... ( I ran out of whey powder aswell)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

offo said:


> well I put on from 10 st 6 to 11.and 3 qautres nearly 11.2  IN 6 WEEKS but whats scary i had two crap days for eating and i went down to 10st.9...whats that all about...I just been sticking to high protein diet and stuff... ( I ran out of whey powder aswell)


pmsl you lost 7lb in two days from not eating crap, no secret there, you lost water weight and probably a load of **** from your gut, i dropped all the crap food for my pre pre contest diet and lost 8lb in 8 days


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

wow 5 stone in 2 year that awesome i only managed to get 3 and i thort i was doin well at that lol ace work


----------

